# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  ‘Hồi teen’ ở cà phê Salute - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Salute Cafe*
> 
> _154 Thái Thịnh 2, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Salute Cafe*


*Là một quán cà phê đậm chất “teen” nhưng nơi đây khá nhiều khách hàng U30, thậm chí là U40 lui tới. Có người trong số họ bảo đến đây bỗng thấy mình trẻ ra, bớt già cỗi, cảm giác như được “hồi teen” vậy.*

Nằm ở một đoạn đường hầu như hiếm lắm mới có một quán cà phê, mà nếu có chăng cũng chỉ là những tiệm bình dân đơn điệu hoặc cà phê văn phòng nhàm chán, bởi vậy Salute như một món quà mới cho các thực khách trẻ quanh khu phố Thái Thịnh này.

Thoạt nhìn bạn sẽ đoán ngay Salute là một quán cà phê dành cho teen. Quán có 3 tầng, chủ yếu thiết kế theo phong cách ngồi bệt thân thiện, ấm cúng. Cửa, tủ, bàn ghế, giá sách, quầy bar... đều được sơn trắng tinh tươm, nổi bật bên những bức tường sơn xanh đậm màu lá, cùng các vật dụng trang trí nhỏ xinh, dễ thương. Dù diện tích khiêm tốn song quán luôn dành riêng những khoảng không gian để trang trí, tạo điểm nhấn khác biệt. Bởi vậy, ở đây, bạn dễ dàng bắt gặp một chiếc xích đu, cột đèn đường hay một “vườn” hoa sắc màu…


Có thể nói, tất cả đều đậm chất teen, như một thế giới dành riêng cho giới trẻ. Nên đến Salute, hình ảnh một nhóm nữ sinh đang nhộn nhịp với bữa tiệc sinh nhật, hay dăm ba cô cậu học trò hồn nhiên cười đùa ồn ã… là những điều thật quen thuộc của nơi đây.

Trẻ trung như thế nhưng kì lạ thay, đối tượng khách hàng tới quán không chỉ dừng ở các cô cậu mới lớn. Nếu để ý một chút, bạn sẽ thấy trong không gian cực xì tin này có khá nhiều chị em mà nhìn qua ngoại hình có lẽ đã quá ngưỡng “teen” lâu rồi. Có khi là mấy nàng chắc ở hệ U30 nhưng váy áo điệu đà, tựa lưng vào tường, ôm gối thủ thỉ nhỏ to hoặc tự tạo dáng chụp ảnh cho nhau. Cũng có khi là đôi… “bà chị” phải cỡ U40, mặc đồ công sở lịch lãm, cũng tới cái quán xinh xinh này tâm sự chuyện mình, chuyện đời. Kể cũng là điều thú vị.

Có lẽ so với nhiều quán cà phê, Salute chưa phải là nơi tạo điểm nhấn độc đáo khác biệt. Nhưng ở đây, yếu tố dễ thương, lãng mạn luôn song hành và được ưu tiên trong từng thiết kế. Vì thế, nó dễ dàng chinh phục các quí cô - những con người mà dù ở lứa tuổi nào cũng không hết suy tư, đa cảm và thậm chí là mộng mơ.

Hoặc phải chăng vì ở Salute, mọi thứ đều tinh tươm, tươi mới, vui vẻ, khiến người ta thêm yêu đời và bớt “già cỗi” – thứ mà hầu hết mọi cô nàng từ ngưỡng U30 đều thấy sợ và thấy… ghét.

Thêm một giả thiết nữa, có thể tới nơi này nhiều cô nương hệ 8X trở đi được cập nhật nhiều điều mới mẻ, thú vị của thế giới teen, để thấy mình không bị lạc hậu, già nua.

Nhưng dù là vì lí do gì thì đến Salute, trong một khoảnh khắc nào đó, những ai đã "quá lứa lỡ thì" mà tâm hồn còn trẻ trung phơi phới ắt sẽ có cảm giác mình được “hồi teen” là điều có thật.

























> *Salute Cafe*
> 
> _154 Thái Thịnh 2, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Salute Cafe*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Không gian tuyệt quá

----------


## khanhszin

quá tuyệt, mùa hè vào đây cảm giác mát lém, nhưng mùa đông thì hơi rét

----------


## jhonnyboy

Quán nì dễ thương ghê :*

----------


## lunas2

m đến đây với chị m rồi, chị và m rất thick quán nè thỉnh thoảng lại qua

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình muốn trang trí phòng mình giống như thế này

----------

